# pour on epoxy



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a few questions on pour on epoxy.

I am thinking about making a table and putting pictures on it, and then using the pour on epoxy over the pictures.

I want to make sure that the pour on epoxy will work for this application?

How hard is the pour epoxy to work with?

What is the best pour on epoxy to get?

If anyone can give me any pointers with working with the pour on epoxy that would be really helpful.


thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I use E Bond epoxy, which is a local company for me. I've tried similar two part coatings and just got lucky I guess. 

Not really difficult to do with some practice. It's just following certain steps. Here is a pretty good step by step procedure.


----------



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

Cabinetman,

thanks for that helpful link I will have to give it a try and see what happens.


----------

